# Falling asleep with objects in mouth?



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

This is so cute, I really need to get a pic of her doing this! Lexi will be chewing one of her chews, or stuffed toys and all of a sudden she conks out with the thing in her mouth! She'll be snoring away and her mouth is wide open and you have to pry whatever it is out of her! LOL Luckily it's not ever anything small she can choke on, more often than not it's one of her stuffed toys. I don't know if it's a puppy/comfort thing or what, but I think it's adorable!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

its very cute!
my friends 7yr old dobie still does it. it totally pacifies her. for about 10 minutes before she actually falls asleep - her mouth moves every couple of seconds as if she's sucking/nursing it.

ashleigh:


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Tika does this. I can assure you it is NOT a puppy thing. Tika just turned 9 years in December.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Just be aware of not letting her do it while teething. An aunt dashound used to carry a stuffed animal and to sleep with it, her front teeth grew to the front and fell one year later.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

My Mom's big male GSD (very masculine dog!) used to do this all the time. I would kid my Mom about Dax needing a "pacifier" .. *LOL*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: IliamnasQuest Dax needing a "pacifier" .. *LOL*


isnt that the truth. my ex's name is Dax... and what a baby! i didnt think to stuff one of the dogs toys in his mouth at the time


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think it's adorable too! Here's Dena asleep with a toy in her mouth:


----------



## bethandglen (Jan 5, 2009)

Dena looks a lot like my Lexi! Is her coat kind of cream colored underneath the black? Lexi is starting to get lots of that color seaping through, I am wondering what she will look like when fully grown. I will try to get some pics on here, I am computer illiterate and need hubby to help me, LOL!

Beth


----------



## jsherry (Nov 19, 2004)

Panzer is 5 and does that with his stuffed animals. We say that he looks psycho while doing it. I never thought of it as a pacifier. What a big tough GSD I have


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Completely out...


----------

